# $hity gas all summer! WTF!



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I don't know what’s going on but it seems like all summer long the 92-octane gas I've been running is all washed up.  
When I pay for higher-octane gas I expect the octane to be good and high. My car should perform better as it usually does with high-octane gas and advanced timing. So what’s the deal?

Fed up with piss-poor performance I bought myself a can of octane booster. Added just a tiny bit to my existing tank of crap gas and WOW its like i have my old car back (peppy as hell and just how I remember it). In fact I forgot I put it in and it took me a while to figure out why me car was running so good all of the sudden.

So now as far as shelling out the extra dough for high octane at the pump... they can suck it! I'm buying low octane cheap gas and adding just a tiny bit of octane booster.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

umm......do the math dude...u spend about 10cents more a gallon for the higher octane...and u spend like 4-5$ on a bottle of octane booster. even if u put in a lil bit at a time, it still adds up in the long run IMO

just my 2cents


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Actually we could do the math...

The bottle of Outlaw octane booster I purchased was onsale $2.50 for a 32oz container. 

They recommend you add about 6oz per 10gal tank of gas. That equals a little over 5 tanks and I only add a tiny bit anyway so we'll just say 6 tanks even.

Now $2.50/6= ~42 cents per tank. 

So if premium gas is only 10 cents more per gallon (not to mention it's not even real premium gas) than in all actuality I end up saving money.

The simple truth is I don't care what it costs. If I buy high-octane gas then I should get high-octane gas. If the monkeys at my local 76 station can't get it right then I'm forced make octane else where. My car timing is advanced and it's been hot everyday and it needs octane, *who am I to deny my own car what it needs.* 

To me it’s not about saving that extra dime at the pump, but if that’s what it’s gunna take then I guess I have no choice.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If the monkeys at your local 76 station can't get it right, COMPLAIN to them and your consumer advocate and the local attorney general. They are not providing what they claim; you're getting ripped off.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *If the monkeys at your local 76 station can't get it right, COMPLAIN to them and your consumer advocate and the local attorney general. *


Nah, that’s too much work and besides 50% of the time they do actually put the correct octane in their 92-octane gas. It's just that other 50% that’s kicking my ass. 

I did in fact buy a cheap tank of 87 octane just last night and added some octane booster. At first I was leery with such low octane it would take more booster but today I have been proven wrong. My car purr’s like a kitten and performs just how it should. 
So like anything i guess if you want it done right you gotta do it yourself.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

That's why I keep a log for my car.
I record the odometer, gallons, price, octane, when & where I re-fueled.
By doing this, I have found which places have consistently given the best mileage.
I found that I get better mileage from the 93 octane at a Marathon station on the east side of town than the 93 octane at the other Marathon stations in town. 

Recently I drove down to Columbus, OH and back. I filled up with 92 at a local Speedway in WI and made it 411 miles on 11.337 gallons = 36.25 mpg, on the way down. 
On the way back I topped off with 5.1 gallons of 92 at a Speedway (#1196) in Huber Heights, OH.
The fuel gauge dropped rapidly, so I stopped after 135 miles to refuel
It took 5.778 gallons to fill up (at a Shell station in Brownsburg, IN) for 135 miles = 23.36 mpg, must have been bad fuel. 
When I got home I filled up at the same Speedway that I started from in WI.
362 miles on 10.424 gallons = 34.73 mpg, with the A/C on!

I guess my point is that it's good to keep a log of your mileage - it's an indicator of how well your car is running and if your getting screwed at the pump.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^ This is very true and for the last couple years I have been doing exactly that. The sad truth is my local 76 station has been the most reliable source for gas in town. In fact most 76 stations in my area and abroad have been routinely delivering quality gas at a completive price. It’s just those few times when they let me down (unfortunately most the summer) that leave me disgruntled. For the most part 76 stations have been great. 

My solution BTW has not panned out as I had originally hoped. The octane boost has made a noticeable difference but most recently i filled up with 87-octane and added booster. Everything went great for about 3/4 of the tank. Now i got lag again and the car is acting like low-octane kicked in. 

Rather than purchase 87-octane I have decided to buy 92-octane again and then add boost accordingly. This should make a temporary fix for every time I get screwed at the pump. 

Nothing beats running good gas from the pump but sometimes they screw ya and when they do I'll be prepared.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

When I get gas in my town, I usually only go about 400 miles on 12 gallons of gas (about 33 miles per gallon). But When I go to the "Sandy's" gas station It is much better. I just went 461 miles on 10.648 gallons of 87 (which is "plus" in Colorado). That is 43.29 miles per gallon with the A/C on. Is that unusually high gas mileage for the GA? I get consistent mileage that high when I use that station.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Give them Monkeys Banannas


----------

